
Uber for Ambulances deadpools - jgervin
Stat.com is no more. We have decided to focus in a new direction.
======
mtmail
Clickable link [http://stat.com/](http://stat.com/) and the subpage
[http://www.stat.com/about.html](http://www.stat.com/about.html) still exists.
The cached website has a copyright of 2013.

"Stat is healthcare on-demand. With a simple push of a button, get a doctor,
CNA, HHA, or a medical transport in minutes for you or the person you’re
caring for."

I'd love to read a post-mortem. Or [http://failory.com/](http://failory.com/)
interview.

